# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Plecos >  Plecostomus

## James

Members of the Loricariidae family of suckermouth  catfish, Plecostomus, or Plecos, have specially adapted mouthparts,  enabling them to attach to substrate. Most Plecostomus are peaceful fish  and prefer to rest or slowly graze over the aquarium bottom, and do an  excellent job of cleaning unwanted algae from the bottom and sides of  the tank.

----------

*hollyc0321* (25-10-2017)

----------

